# Pensacola Beach 06-16-2012



## wareagle33 (Oct 13, 2007)

A friend and I hit Pensacola Beach around 7:30 on Saturday morning. Wind was VERY strong out of the east and surf was very rough. The grass was back pretty thick, but the fish were definitely active. It appeared that it was going to be difficult between the grass and wind/current. I put on 5oz. weights and they wouldn't even consider holding. So, I tried something I have really tried before. I would cast and forget the sandspikes. I would walk down the beach as my bait drifted. Typically it would get a bite before I could make it 50-100 yards. They were mostly ladyfish, but we did also catch some good ones too. Final count:

Approximately 30 ladyfish
Several ladyfish
1 whiting
2 Pomps (one 15 incher:thumbup

All were caught on either fresh dead shrimp or fleas. Fleas were much more sparse than they were a few weeks ago but you can still find em.


----------



## wareagle33 (Oct 13, 2007)

Sorry, I meant several catfish.


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

gotta check the weather before going.. i had planned on going over the weekend but the reports had rip currents and 4-6 foot waves. 

when its rough like that though i noticed the fish do come up closer to the shore so you don't need to get it out that far


----------



## mxracer19 (Apr 29, 2012)

Yep, and rip currents are always prime areas to fish regardless of what else is going on...


----------

